# hello from another T2 newbie



## PeppermintT (Oct 4, 2013)

I was diagnosed T2 a month ago. I am diet and exercise controlled. I have already lost 9 lbs of the stone and a half I  am setting out to lose. Have done this by Slimming World ( who have a diabetes booklet) and changing high GI carbs for low ones, removing all obvious sugar, and virtually cutting out alcohol. I swim 20 lengths twice a week and I do cardio in the gym twice a week. I walk a lot on Sundays. I'm over 60. 
 I was 6.5 and told I was "borderline". No symptoms. But they had warned me 2 years ago I was pre diabetic. 
 I've read half of Gretchen's book already , and the other PDF files mentioned  by Northerner. - thanks Diabetes Uk Forum. 
I can see everyone should test. But my GP seems to be against that as causing extra worry  for "borderline" cases. Views please.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 4, 2013)

Hi PeppermintT, it sounds like you are doing an excellent job! I do wish that doctors wouldn't generalise so much about testing though. There was some research done ages ago where it was concluded that getting poor results might demotivate and depress people, but that notion has been largely discredited due to the fact that the people involved in the research were not then given education and support to help them tackle the numbers to bring them down! The bottom line is that, really, the doctors are trying to avoid the expense of prescribing test strips and the education that is needed so that people can make best use of the information.

There are different personality types though. Some people find that it helps them to take control, by learning how different foods affect them and by seeing the success of modifications they make to their diet and activity levels. You need to consider each test and what information it is providing and not worry too much about what the actual number is, just why it is what it is. For example, porridge is generally viewed as 'healthy' and low GI. However, some people find that porridge for breakfast will send their levels high - others find it perfectly acceptable. If you don't test, you can't know, and you may end up doing one of two things: excluding it from your diet because you don't want to risk the possiblity it will raise your levels, or continuing to eat it hoping it is OK for you. I know which I'd prefer! The converse of what the doctor is saying is that you may actually feel much better when you see those numbers improve! 

From what you have written I think you sound like very much a person who wants to take control of your diabetes and not just rely on periodic tests every 3-6 months that may just tell you that something needs changing without being able to tell you what.

Some people find that, by self-funding their own tests for a time and recording the results, they can persuade their doctors to prescribe strips when they have demonstrated how much the tests are helping. If you do decide to self-fund, probably the cheapest option we have come across here is the SD Codefree Meter with test strips at around ?7 for 50. Read Test,Review, Adjust by Alan S  fr a guide to efficient testing


----------



## PeppermintT (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks, I'll explore that test kit.
Is there a vidoe anywhere on how to do it? I've read Adjust by Alan S on painless testing, but a vidoe would be v useful


----------



## Northerner (Oct 4, 2013)

PeppermintT said:


> Thanks, I'll explore that test kit.
> Is there a vidoe anywhere on how to do it? I've read Adjust by Alan S on painless testing, but a vidoe would be v useful



There are various videos on Youtube showing how to take a test - here's a short example: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-KN7FW9UVc

Here's a video review of the SD Codefree meter:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SM4H5VHp5s


----------



## Mark T (Oct 4, 2013)

Welcome to the forum PeppermintT


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 4, 2013)

Hello PeppermintT, welcome from another T2 Slimming World devotee!  I've been at it for well over a year, and have reached an interim target of 6 stone off.  If you need any hints, do let me know.  Here's one for starters - the diabetic leaflet is a bit rubbish!  I've found that the best plan for me to follow as a T2 is Original (Red), because it's a lot lower in carbs overall. I do throw in the occasional Extra Easy or Green day now and again for variety.


----------



## PeppermintT (Oct 4, 2013)

Northerner said:


> There are various videos on Youtube showing how to take a test - here's a short example:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j-KN7FW9UVc
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links to YouTube - very infomative


----------



## PeppermintT (Oct 4, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Hello PeppermintT, welcome from another T2 Slimming World devotee!  I've been at it for well over a year, and have reached an interim target of 6 stone off.  If you need any hints, do let me know.  Here's one for starters - the diabetic leaflet is a bit rubbish!  I've found that the best plan for me to follow as a T2 is Original (Red), because it's a lot lower in carbs overall. I do throw in the occasional Extra Easy or Green day now and again for variety.




IWell done doing 6 stone off! 
I'm doing about a lb off a week. I was using mainly SW Extra easy- as it is easy!  but will have another go with some Original days.  To achieve my 1lb a week (was twice 1.5lb) I allow myself about 24 syns week max. I'd compared notes with other older people in the class and they were all doing less syns than the 40 year olds to achieve weight loss. Agree with you the SW diabetic leaflet doesnt add much value.


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 4, 2013)

Well done with keeping going with the losses.  It only took 6 months for the first 4 stone to go, but another 8ish for the last two.

With Original, you get 2 Healthy A choices and 2 Bs - so you don't eat into your syn count with by having a bit of cheese as well as your milk allowance!


----------



## jalapino (Oct 4, 2013)

You have done so well......hope your proud of yourself? 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PeppermintT (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks Jalapino, LeeLee,MarkT
It all helps! Today I went to an exhibition at Ally Pally, good job I had taken my own lunch as there was nothing at all I could have eaten on present regime, being off sandwiches as well while losing weight. Partner has gone off to a dinner party I have dodged, as its being hosted by someone I don't know well and is boring when they have a few drinks, not to mention being stuck for several hours in a food environment where I might not be able to eat much. 
LeeLee, on Slimming World original plan what  "just in case" foods do you take with you when faced with eating in someone's house?


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 5, 2013)

PeppermintT said:


> LeeLee, on Slimming World original plan what  "just in case" foods do you take with you when faced with eating in someone's house?



I don't bother with the odd one-off, I just guestimate the number of syns that's in whatever is dished up and force myself to be super-good for the rest of the week*.  Here's a really good tip to stop you over-indulging while you're there: eat a high protein low-syn snack before you head out the door to stop you being revenous.  Try cooked chicken, sliced ham, or make up some crustless quiche.

* Last weekend I went away, and absolutely had to lose half a lb to get me back within Target range to avoid having to pay... I was super-strong on Thursday, Friday, Monday, Tuesday and daytime Wednesday before my weigh-in.  I did it, and I've never been so delighted with just half a lb!


----------



## PeppermintT (Oct 7, 2013)

Well, thanks to encouragement from Northerner and others, I've ordered my testing kit. I've also emailed the contact person for my local area DUK group, not heard back yet but early days, I do volunteer jobs myself and know volunteers work very part time.
It does feel scary to face up to testing, but I've now read quite a bit including the recommended book by Gretchen, so I'm not going to wait for the NHS to tell me belatedly that my BG is better/worse/the same, also I want to know if anything in my new diet regime spikes me.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2013)

PeppermintT said:


> Well, thanks to encouragement from Northerner and others, I've ordered my testing kit. I've also emailed the contact person for my local area DUK group, not heard back yet but early days, I do volunteer jobs myself and know volunteers work very part time.
> It does feel scary to face up to testing, but I've now read quite a bit including the recommended book by Gretchen, so I'm not going to wait for the NHS to tell me belatedly that my BG is better/worse/the same, also I want to know if anything in my new diet regime spikes me.



Good news, you have done the right thing in my opinion  If you have any concerns or questions regarding testing, please ask as it can often throw up some confusing results!


----------

